
Ask HN: Which RSS reader do you use? - joaofiliperocha
I use Inoreader for a while, but know it started to limit subscriptions, or switch to payed version, do you know a good free alternative ?
======
kencausey
[https://newsblur.com/](https://newsblur.com/)

~~~
xpil
Tried gazillions of them, NewsBlur is the best (unless you need some fancy
pants features like tiles or whatever).

Killer feature for me is the ability to group your feeds then making them
availale via separate rss channels.

The mobile client is also pretty damn good.

~~~
WorldMaker
Newsblur did add (somewhat recently) a "tiles" like view for graphic/image
blogs to the web version. Newsblur might not always be the fastest at picking
up hip new features, but I find that Samuel is pretty reliable about
eventually adding the "greatest hits" of what everybody else has been doing.

It's also open source for those that want to try to directly contribute code
fixes/ideas, but I've rarely felt that need. I'm happy enough just paying the
Premium subscription every year and knowing that suggestions on the forums
(used to be UserVoice, now is Discourse) get responses pretty quick.

------
jks
Miniflux ([https://github.com/miniflux](https://github.com/miniflux)) has a
paid version but you can host it yourself

------
bhhaskin
Tiny Tiny RSS [https://tt-rss.org/](https://tt-rss.org/) I host it myself and
love it.

------
JohnFen
What I do is a bit elaborate, and probably isn't for everyone. I run Tiny Tiny
RSS on my home web server. It aggregates all of the RSS feeds that I'm
interested in, then provides them as one or more RSS feeds that it generates
(which I read with gReader on Android) or in a decent web interface (which I
use when I'm not using a mobile device).

------
cyberpanther
[https://www.inoreader.com/](https://www.inoreader.com/)

------
ksec
Feedly, it is free with small ads ( I do wish they highlight the ads in
different colour though ).

I still wish there is an RSS Reader within Safari. Since all my bookmarks are
synced to iCloud, there is no reason why my list of RSS feeds can't live
within my iCloud as well.

~~~
jweather
Another vote for Feedly... it imported my Google Reader list ages ago and
checks that box well enough for my tastes. I don't remember seeing any ads in
it - maybe I'm ad-blind by now, or maybe uBlock is taking care of that for me.

------
MivLives
The Oldreader.

I don't have enough feeds to need their pro tier.

I am probably going to write my own soon for practice.

------
johnjones4
I built a bare-bones one for myself a while back:
[https://github.com/johnjones4/FeedPage/](https://github.com/johnjones4/FeedPage/)
All you need to use it is a link to an OPML file with your feeds and Docker.
Here's what my OPML file looks like:
[https://gist.github.com/johnjones4/0fd1b1b47d62d826164bea990...](https://gist.github.com/johnjones4/0fd1b1b47d62d826164bea99015e5fbe)

------
altmind
bazqux.com - it tries to mimic old google reader closely, have very compact
ui, support hotkeys and loads comments inline. written by 1 guy in
haskell/urweb. unfortunately its not free.

------
neonate
Sage with Waterfox. Old, but I've never found anything better. When it stopped
working in FF I had a day of mourning, and then when I found Waterfox I had a
day of rejoicing.

------
paulopontesm
Slack

Created a slack for myself and do all kinds of integrations. Including several
rss channels.

Usage: /feed [http://..](http://..).

------
bzg
GNU Emacs + Gnus, using [http://gwene.org](http://gwene.org) to convert RSS
feeds into newsgroups.

------
onnnon
ViennaRSS

[https://github.com/ViennaRSS/vienna-rss](https://github.com/ViennaRSS/vienna-
rss)

~~~
mstroeck
I was the lead dev for Vienna for several years, and it still feels great to
see a shout-out like this. Glad you enjoy it :-)

~~~
jsilence
Used and loved it back when I was on OSX. Thank you for your work! Much
appreciated!

------
stevekemp
Honestly I use a trivial client to download RSS-feeds and convert them to
emails.

(I rewrote rss2email in golang.)

It means I don't need yet-another application/client and I can do sorting,
tagging, etc as I would for emails. Doesn't matter which host I'm on, or where
I am, the state of "new" vs "read" is maintained, for example.

------
dodgyb
After running into Inoreader's limits I found Feedbro, it is a free extension
for Chrome and Firefox and it does the job very well.

[https://nodetics.com/feedbro/](https://nodetics.com/feedbro/)

It is not open source but I haven't managed to find any negative comments on
the developer.

------
jszymborski
I use the Brief firefox plug-in, but I mostly use it for tracking YouTube
subscriptions w/o an account

[https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/brief/](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-
US/firefox/addon/brief/)

------
nikivi
I use Inoreader with Reeder.

[https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge/blob/master/rese...](https://github.com/nikitavoloboev/knowledge/blob/master/research/blogs.md)

------
x0re4x
Slick RSS ([https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slick-
rss/ealjoljn...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/slick-
rss/ealjoljnibpdkocmldliaoojpgdkcdob))

------
Dotnaught
I wrote one I like, but I was looking for a specific use-case.
[https://github.com/Dotnaught/vulture-
feeds](https://github.com/Dotnaught/vulture-feeds)

------
thibaultamartin
I use Nextcloud’s News app. On iOS I read it directly from my instance as it
is responsive. On Android I used the Nextcloud News Android app from F-Droid

------
pndy
Feedly via Nextgen Reader for majority of news and Foxish live RSS in Vivaldi
to mimic Firefox live bookmarks, for local general news

------
jcantero
liferea - [https://lzone.de/liferea/](https://lzone.de/liferea/)

------
skishor
Newsboat (open source) [https://newsboat.org](https://newsboat.org)

------
dominik
Reeder (with Feedly as the backend)

------
avian
TheOldReader

------
hjek
Thunderbird

------
tbolt
Feedbin for syncing and web. Readkit on MacOS. Reeder for iOS.

------
orschiro
Feedly and Blogtrottr.

------
doomzone
QuiteRSS on CentOS @ work. I like it

~~~
ScottFree
Another vote for QuiteRSS here. It's the only reader I've come across that's
both decently fast on a large number of feeds and lets me define complex,
REGEX based filters.

------
henrymazza
Feedly

------
callmekit
Akregator

------
wtdata
FreshRss installed as a docker container in my local little server.

